# Brebbia: Over-rated?



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

I recently have added to my Brebbia collection. I have about 4 all together .. maybe 5.. (I think there is one still unpacked). 

Anyway, prior to buying Brebbia, I had thought them to be notable pipes.. based on what I have read, the pics looked good. After all, they are priced as a higher mid range pipe ($75-$150) I must now say that I believe Brebbia to be extremely over-rated. The pipes I have gotten are not well made. Everything from poorly drilled mortise to off centerl air ways, to stem holes being way out. Also, inconsistency in walls/tobacco chamber. One pipe has the airhole completely off center.

I'm no pipe expert, but I have been spending a great deal of time looking at a lot of pipes over the last 45 days, and even with the little experience I have I can see the inferior work being done on these Brebbias. For example:

I recently bought a Calabash. the top of the bowl was not even carved with the pipe .. it was fashioned separately and stuck (glued?) on the top in order to give the pipe the "calabash" top. For all I know, this is the norm for low end calabash pipes. I was almost glad to find that the inside of the bowl was cracked all the way around ... because I would not want to keep the pipe anyway. The tenon diameter is much too large for the oval stem and as such they simply drilled the mortise to the point where the walls (of the narrow part of the oval) are about as thin as a dime. 

While there are probably Brebbia pipes out there that are good pipes, I've got 4 out of 4 that are complete disasters. That leads me to the conclusion that Brebbia is over-rated. I had previously planned on buying 3 more models of Brebbia pipes. Obviously I have re-thought those purchase decisions. 

Here is a good comparison. Take a look at a $90 Johs .. what a difference. Brebbia now has the distinction of being the only pipe(s) that I look at negatively. It is ironic really, since this was the brand I first noticed when I started this wonderful hobby ... and one that I aspired to own.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I havent bought a brebbia lately but the one I do have which is a rather small rusticated half bend is my second favorite pipe to my Dunhill. I esteem it higher than my Becker actually. Did Brebbia get lucky on my pipe? perhaps or maybe since mine is an older brebbia the quality might have been better when mine was made.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

That "calabash", did you get it from Judd's off of eBay?

I have 3 Brebbias and I need to take a closer look, but they seem well made to me, but I will take a closer look.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

From the four out of four disaters.... did you smoke out of all four. I'd be curious to hear if you had problems with the way all of them smoked, and what the problems were.

I think when you accquire pipes at the pace you are aquiring pipes and stuff, this is going to happen.. youre taste will chamge, you'll gain knowledge you didnt have before that kind of stuff. Dont sweat it.. I think we all made purchases early in our pipe or cigar journey that we would'nt make now.... just part of figuring out our individual likes and dislikes.

I hope the pipes smoke good for ya, even though they mot be the pipe you were hoping for.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Are these new or estate pipes from an online dealer or Ebay finds? If the former, you would be well within your rights as a customer to send the offending pipes back. Of all the online vendors I deal with, 100% of them will take a pipe back if the customer is unhappy. They realize that you are essentially buying them sight unseen. Drill holes should be proper, the draft should be good enough, the pipe's balance should work for you, and mostly you should just be allowed to hold the pipe and get to know it (before you smoke it!) and decide if you want to keep it or send it back. Reputable online dealers know this and will take back the pipes you don't want to keep, and either give you another or refund your money.

Now... to your topic!  I've never owned, smoked or even looked at a Brebbia pipe. I may not ever do so based on your thread.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I've thought about this and I just can't shut up about it. Just remember that it's written with the greatest of respect.

Why did you buy more Brebbias if you already had some that weren't made to your expectations? Why not buy one pipe of a brand at a time and see if that's what you like, then build your collection from there? I'm impressed at how fast you're stocking up, but pipe collection isn't a race. The best collections I've seen were not necessarily the most expensive. One guy I know has THE most kick-ass collection of no name pipes. He inspects each one carefully and buys the cheapest well made pipe he can find. Pipe collecting is a labor of love, not necessarily of money. Having 100 pipes isn't a collection. Having 100 pipes you LOVE is a collection. Slow down a little, bro. Choose more carefully. If 80% of your Brebbia collection is crummy, buying your pipes one at a time would have saved you at least 3 grief-inducing pipes. 

I wouldn't have said anything if you had been perfectly happy with your method of acquiring pipes. But since you seem to have hit a down-spot - which is perfectly understandable when we're talking about things made by hand (at least to a degree) - then I thought I'd offer up my two cents. Hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I've thought about this and I just can't shut up about it. Just remember that it's written with the greatest of respect.
> 
> Why did you buy more Brebbias if you already had some that weren't made to your expectations? Why not buy one pipe of a brand at a time and see if that's what you like, then build your collection from there? I'm impressed at how fast you're stocking up, but pipe collection isn't a race. The best collections I've seen were not necessarily the most expensive. One guy I know has THE most kick-ass collection of no name pipes. He inspects each one carefully and buys the cheapest well made pipe he can find. Pipe collecting is a labor of love, not necessarily of money. Having 100 pipes isn't a collection. Having 100 pipes you LOVE is a collection. Slow down a little, bro. Choose more carefully. If 80% of your Brebbia collection is crummy, buying your pipes one at a time would have saved you at least 3 grief-inducing pipes.
> 
> I wouldn't have said anything if you had been perfectly happy with your method of acquiring pipes. But since you seem to have hit a down-spot - which is perfectly understandable when we're talking about things made by hand (at least to a degree) - then I thought I'd offer up my two cents. Hope I didn't offend you.


Not a bit. I appreciate your comments. I agree with what you are saying. Though it isn't really that I'm trying to rush ...I just tend to pursue interests fervently. Prior to pipe smoking, I ate, slept, and breathed science. I love it. My free time is spent on research, writing, and teaching. I admit I fell hard for tobacco/pipes. I'm learning all I can. I can't believe what I've been missing while I had my face in a science book. I'm reading a book about Peter Stokkebye and it is fascinating. I wish I would have gotten into this much sooner in life. I have some estate pipes that I am cleaning .. and noticing that a few of them are really made well. I have a couple Josts that I have noted are very well made. So, yeah, I am learning that a pipe doesn't have to be expensive to be good. Thanks for solidifying that thought. That said, you are right .. and I am slowing down. I haven't bought a pipe in ... well, a few hours at least. :biggrin1:

I acquired 3 of these Brebbias around the same time, and they all arrived within a day of the others. My first one was an estate pipe, the other 3 were unsmoked... from ebay. I believe one may have been from Judd (is there something I should know about Judd?) 
Anyway, I bought these pipes because I "thought" I really wanted a few Brebbias. I thought that perhaps the first was an isolated incident. I would not have bought the other three all at once if they had not sold at great prices. I am not complaining about getting crapped on .. I'm just noticing that Brebbia does not appear to be the pipe maker(s) I had considered them to be. In fairness have not smoked any of these Brebbias. I only notice that they have a lot of "cheap" looking issues about them. I was going to buy two new Brebbias from a store ... now I won't do that.

By the way, the one is going back anyway because it is cracked all the way round the inside of the bowl. But even if it hadn't been cracked ... I would have not liked it. I don't want a pipe that has the top of the bowl attacked "after" it was carved (i.e. "calabash" part was carved separately and fastened on). Has anyone ever seen that in a good pipe? Truthfully, it looked like a cheap chinese pipe. If it hadn't had the brebbia stamp .. and diamond .. I would have thought it was a fake.

Perhaps I have been misunderstood here. I am not looking for sympathy on any pipes I bought (at least not at this time). I am only wondering if others have noticed that Brebbia seems to be ... well, not all it is cracked up to be. I know they had to be good at one time, but ... did management "cash cow" the company?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't read your post as looking for sympathy. I'm impressed as hell as to how deeply you've plunged into something that obviously has peaked your interest. Speaking honestly, I'd recommend you try to find a part time job at a pipeshop, if that's feasible. I loved it when I was doing it. I got to read trade mags like Smokeshop, which was cool. I learned something from everyone that walked in and working there forced me to not only read all I could, but try all the pipes and tobacco I could. 

As for the Brebbias, certainly the most important thing is that they smoke well. However, if drilling holes and other things dealing with physics (for the science buff in you!) are going to lower the percentages of a pipe smoking well. That said, I have an il Ceppo pipe with the most gorgeous sandblasted finish and grain that is drilled off-center and smokes like a dream all the way to the bottom. Off-center means one side of the bowl could get hotter than the other but I haven't experienced it, and the mis-drilling is painfully obvious to the naked eye.

But consistently offering pipes for sale with these types of maladies suggests a company that has lost its sense of quality control. I'd send 'em back... but then I can be kind of a prick if you hadn't noticed.  I just want to be close to 100% pleased when I shell out my cash and naturally I want the same for my pipesmoking brethren.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Speaking honestly, I'd recommend you try to find a part time job at a pipeshop, if that's feasible.


I'm trying to buy one. The owner is not quite ready to pull the trigger, but it shouldn't be too long now. Interestingly, the current owner was also a teacher. He owned the shop for 30 yrs. He's in his 70's now. Want to see some pics of the shop?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

KinnScience said:


> I'm trying to buy one. The owner is not quite ready to pull the trigger, but it shouldn't be too long now. Interestingly, the current owner was also a teacher. He owned the shop for 30 yrs. He's in his 70's now. Want to see some pics of the shop?


See, that's my problem - I'm thinking small and you're thinking big so I'm slow to connect! 

Pics? Hell, yeah! Hope it works out for you. Where is it? I'll pop over once you're the new owner and buy a pipe and some tobacco. No Brebbias, though. :rofl:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I would guess we all have that dream, making money and eating seems to be the factors though


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> See, that's my problem - I'm thinking small and you're thinking big so I'm slow to connect!
> 
> Pics? Hell, yeah! Hope it works out for you. Where is t? I'll pop over once you're the new owner and buy a pipe and some tobacco. No Brebbias, though. :rofl:


I just added some pics of the pipe inventory .. and a few of the cigar displays... I didn't get the tobacco shelves, nor the accessories. Interestingly, much of the inventory is not even on display at this time. Shop was closed today due to "Renaissance Jamboree" (a big downtown festival they have every year at this time in the middle of the streets) or I would have gotten more shots today. There actually are about 10 Brebbias on another shelf (not pictured). They look to be much better quality than what I have seen on ebay .. only reason I can think of for this is that they are older. Heck, lots of the inventory is older (though there is new as well). Customer traffic is moderate at this point. Also, currently there are only a few shop blends. Shop has been in business for over 30 yrs. Switched locations twice with present ownership.

I'll let you know if and when the deal closes. If you know of anyone who has had formal experience in pipe making/repair and who is looking for work, I'd really like to speak to them. I can arrange visa/travel if out of the country. In fact, I'd prefer someone with "old world" experience.

Pics are here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/kinnscience-albums.html


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good! Hope you're able to close the deal.

If you're looking for someone to repair pipes... new stems, etc... check out JM Boswell as boswellpipes.com. Most shops don't have in-house repair personnel for anything beyond reaming and cleaning. They farm the bigger jobs out and Boswell's is where they send the pipes... or at least it used to be, in your neck of the woods at least. Of all the shops in my area over the last 30 years, there are exactly ZERO that did that kind of work in-house. But if you're going to sell estate pipes, you definitely will want someone that can use a buffing wheel within your shop. And if I were to offer any usable advice, it would be to offer estate pipes. The standard is either to pay 40-50% of the price you'll sell them for to the trader, or to sell them on consignment. Estate pipes is good business.

Best of luck!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I really like the look and price of Brebbia's but have yet to own one. However I'd just like to say, many pipe from many makers have 'issues' or flaws, even very high grade pipes. From what I can tell you haven't smoked them yet. It's about the smoking at the end of the day...and not the pipe. There is no great pipe maker out there who makes every pipe perfect, some come close. Also you highlight the main disadvantage of buying on Ebay. Pipes are often on Ebay because owners did not like them or shops could not sell them, it goes with the territory to a large extent.

My advise would be send back what you can and smoke the rest...you maybe surprised, flaws and all.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i am still a newbie, but i have move up from cobs and grabows.
i have purchased a brebbia lovat and two petersons from ebay estates and i must say that the brebbia smokes great.the guy i bought it from said that he was a collector and that it no longer fit his collection.
the briar on the brebbia may not be the prettiest as i think it is one of their lower priced pipes but the draft hole is centered perfectly and it smokes like a dream.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I just checked my 602 Sabbiata, 602 Crystal and 945 Rocciata. All three seem to be centered, drilled low and tight.

Maybe I lucked out or you got unlucky... I have smoked the 602 Crystal and it seems pretty good.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

I only have one Brebbia, an oval shanked "Iceberg" # 800
but it is also an example of creative/dubious manufacturing methods.

hidden in a band of rustication is a very fine seam where 2 pieces are spliced to make a longer shank. 
depending upon the resolution of your monitors, you may be able to pick it out.


----------

